# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  डायबिटीज के रोगियों में उच्च रक्तचाप है खतरनाक !!!!!!!

## Apurv Sharma

डायबिटीज एक बार जिसे यह रोग पकड़ लेता है उसे और भी गंभीर बीमारियाँ होने का खतरा बना रहता है जैसे गुर्दे की बीमारी, अंधापन, दिल का दौरा इत्यादि। उसी तरह उच्च रक्तचाप यानि कि हाई ब्लड प्रेशर एक खतरनाक बीमारी है जिसके होने से दिल का दौरा, स्ट्रोक इत्यादि होने का खतरा बना रहता है। 

किसी व्यक्ति को हाई ब्लड प्रेशर तब होता है जब उसके रक्त संचार में अवरोध पैदा होने लगता है यानि कि जब किसी कारण से उसके शरीर में रक्त का प्रवाह ठीक से नहीं होने पाता और अपने सामान्य गति की बजाये धीमी गति से चलने लगता है जिसकी वजह से खून का दबाव रक्त  वाहिनियों की दीवारों पर पड़ता है। इस दबाव को उच्च रक्तचाप कहा जाता है। 
किसी व्यक्ति का रक्त संचार किसी भी कारण से बाधित हो सकता है मसलन खून अत्यधिक गाढ़ा होने से रक्त का प्रवाह धीमा पड़ सकता है या रक्त वाहिनियों की दीवारों पर प्लेक जमा होने की वजह से रक्त प्रवाह बाधित हो सकता है या रक्त वाहिनियों के सिकुड़ जाने की वजह से रक्त संचार में बाधा पड़ सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है डायबीटिज  और हाई ब्लड प्रेशर में सम्बन्ध :-*
वेसे तो आप को पता नहीं होगा पर डायबीटिज और हाई ब्लड प्रेशर में बहुत हीं गहरा सम्बन्ध है। डायबीटिज के रोगियों में उच्च रक्तचाप होने का जोखिम लगा रहता है। अगर आप डायबीटिज  के मरीज हैं और अभी तक आप उच्च रक्तचाप का शिकार होने से बचे हुए है तो आप भाग्यशाली हैं और आगे भी आप उच्च रक्तचाप से बचे रहें इसके लिए प्रयास करते रहें क्योंकि 60% से भी ज्यादा मामलों में ऐसा देखा गया है कि डायबीटिज के मरीज हाई ब्लड प्रेशर यानि  उच्च रक्तचाप के शिकार हो हीं जाते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*डायबिटीज और अथेरोसेलोरोसिस :-*
यह तो शायद ही आप को पता है की डायबिटीज की वजह से आपको अथेरोसेलोरोसिस नामक बीमारी हो जाती है जो बिना किसी जाँच के पकड़ में नहीं आती। तो सावधान रहे | यह एक जानलेवा बीमारी है क्योंकि इसकी वजह से दिल का दौरा पड़ता है और  मरीज स्ट्रोक का शिकार हो जाता है। 
*क्या है अथेरोसेलोरोसिस :- 

*डायबिटीज की वजह से आपको अथेरोसेलोरोसिस नामक बीमारी हो जाती है जो बिना किसी जाँच के पकड़ में नहीं आती। अथेरोसेलोरोसिस एक ऐसी बीमारी है जिसमें आपकी रक्त वाहिनियों एवं धमनियों की दीवारों पर प्लेक जमा हो जाता है। इस वजह से रक्त वाहिनियों एवं धमनियों में रक्त बहने के लिए जगह कम पड़ने लगती है जिसकी वजह से रक्त प्रवाह धीमा होने लगता है और मरीज का रक्त चाप बढ़ने लगता है। 
डाईबीटिज  की वजह से आपकी धमनियां बहुत हीं प्रभावित होती हैं और वे अपना लचीलापन खोने लगती हैं और कठोर होने लगती हैं। इस वजह से डायबीटिज  के मरीज अक्सर हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के शिकार हो जाते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है हाई ब्लड प्रेशर से बचाव :-*

इस से बचने के कई उपाए है अगर आपको डाईबीटिज  है तो आप अपने प्रयास से हाई ब्लड प्रेशर के शिकार होने से काफी हद तक बचे रह सकते हैं। आपको चाहिए कि आप प्रतिदिन एक घंटे के लिए व्यायाम किया करें। एक बार में हीं एक बार एक घंटा व्यायाम करने से अच्छा है कि आप सुबह शाम आधे आधे घंटे का व्यायाम किया करें। अगर आपकी उम्र  ज्यादा  हो गई है तो वाकिंग यानि की पैदल चलना आपके किये सबसे अच्छा व्यायाम है। 
अगर आप सिगरेट पीते हैं तो अभी से हीं उसे छोड़ दें क्योंकि सिगरेट अथेरोसेलोरोसिस का प्रमुख कारण है जो रक्त चाप को बढ़ाता है और कई लोगों को मौत का शिकार बनाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

आप स्वास्थ्यवर्धक खाद्य पदार्थ खाया करें; सिगरेट-तम्बाकू, शराब जैसे हानिकारक पदार्थो को छोड़ दें तथा भरपूर नींद लें। तभी आप डाईबीटिज  के मरीज होते हुए भी हाई ब्लड प्रेशर से काफी हद तक बचे रह सकते हैं।

----------

